# Photobucket



## Marmotjr

So it seems Photobucket is no longer allowing hot linking photos from their site with the free accounts.  They are now requiring $300 a year for this service.  I've noticed a couple older threads here have images blocked because of this.  

I'd recommend finding other free sites, like imgur, to host your photos from now on.   Photobucket has been filled with ads that slow their site down for so long, it drove away users.  If they had gone lighter on the ads, they would have kept their user base, while still maintaining profits.  I have now been waiting 5 minutes for their page to load just so I can hot link to it.  And now another 5 just to get to the photo.







(Well damn... I can see that one, can you?)


----------



## Curly

If you want to post your pens here then upload them here. Then they will always be here for us to see.


----------



## Herb G

I have been downloading my photos from photobucket for the last 5 days.
(Well, trying to download them.)


----------



## Glenn McCullough

I just did the same, preparing to move my photos to another service. Photobucket has been battering me with emails and offer, too. I've had enough. Thanks for the suggestion of options.


----------



## MDWine

I dislike those kinds of sites because I can't see them from work.
I can see Flickr, however, but folks don't care for the processing/site "overhead".

I would rather see them posted locally (IAP) and off-site.


----------



## jeff

Curly said:


> If you want to post your pens here then upload them here. Then they will always be here for us to see.



Excellent suggestion! :biggrin:

I really dislike off-site photos, whether they are at a photo hosting site or a dedicated site. Eventually, we end up with broken links, spam images, etc.


----------



## Woodchipper

I haven't used PB in years.  A friend sent some photos through Dropbox.  Anyone had any experience with them?  Keep it simple as I'm not a computer whiz....even though I stayed at a HIE.


----------



## rd_ab_penman

Not so.
I just Hot Linked this image from their site with using my free account.

Les


----------



## Marmotjr

Currently they seem to be enforcing this rule randomly.  I know of multiple users who can't hot link, but yet two of us in this thread can.  I don't know what sets them off.   

And yes, IAP is one of the few sites that allows for local photo hosting, so please do that.  But sometimes I post photos for other sites too.


----------



## Marmotjr

Amazon and eBay images broken by Photobucket's 'ransom demand' - BBC News



> The problem has been caused by Photobucket introducing a charge for allowing images hosted on its platform to be embedded into third-party sites.
> 
> The company caught many of its members unaware with the change, prompting some to accuse it of holding them to ransom.
> 
> Denver-based Photobucket is now seeking a $399 (£309) annual fee from those who wish to continue using it for "third-party hosting" and is facing a social media backlash as a consequence.



I try to host pics here if I can, but for a long time, my only camera was on my phone, and the only way (don't ask) I could get the photos off the phone were through PB.  Plus I've been using PB for a variety of reasons for 10 years or so.


----------



## Herb G

Here we are a week later. I finally managed to download all my pics from PB.
It took over a week because of their stupid Recaptua crap.
90% of the time, it didn't work. Why do I have to Recaptua every time I want to download another folder anyway??
I'm already logged in to start with.

Just another stumbling block to prevent you from getting back your own stuff. I didn't have all that many pics either. less than 250 total. But it took me 10 days to download them back to my computer.

PB can stuff it as far as I'm concerned. 

Just a heads up to anyone thinking of getting their own photos back.
It's going to take awhile.

I am through with them forever.


----------



## jbg230

This really stinks for newbies like me who search this site for old posts and can't see the pics that were uploaded with Photobucket.  It's a little frustrating when you read through a thread and a post says, " And here's the secret as shown in the photo below:"  

I guess I'm going to need the 1,000 words instead!


----------



## dogcatcher

I quit photo bucket years ago.  Everything that was free was always a pain to use.  My photos I save on 2 backup hard drives.


----------



## tbfoto

Cant use Photobucket any more? Great news! I never liked it when someone linked to their site. Took too long for images to load. Good to know they priced themselves out of the market.


----------

